# Jalen Rose to be left unprotected for the Bobcats?



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<b>"The list of available individuals will not be announced, so theoretically, if a player gets exposed and the Bobcats don't take him, the player might never find out. But these things tend to leak out. Would someone like Rose go loco? The thinking here is it's not worth potentially embarrassing Rose, even though there's almost no chance he would be claimed. An inspired Rose can help a team, but a pouting Rose can kill a team."</b>

SLAM! SPORTS


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

that would be great


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I wouldn't leave Rose unprotected unless you had eight other guys you had to absolutely keep. There is zero chance of them picking him, and he seems like the type of player to get annoyed about not being protected. He's going to be with your team either way next year (or at least he's not leaving via the expansion draft), so may as well make sure he's happy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I wouldn't leave Rose unprotected unless you had eight other guys you had to absolutely keep. There is zero chance of them picking him, and he seems like the type of player to get annoyed about not being protected. He's going to be with your team either way next year (or at least he's not leaving via the expansion draft), so may as well make sure he's happy.


I agree that he wouldn't be selected and that he would be unhappy if we were to leave him unprotected in the first place.

He still has value, and if we need to dump him, there are trades out there we can make. We don't absolutely have to let him go for nothing or next to nothing.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

we are going to protect him. Maybe Alvin WIlliams will be unprotected.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

it is risky because we are not to deep but if he gets taken that is a big contract that is gone

dont we need a gm to do this first?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I wouldn't leave Rose unprotected unless you had eight other guys you had to absolutely keep. There is zero chance of them picking him, and he seems like the type of player to get annoyed about not being protected. He's going to be with your team either way next year (or at least he's not leaving via the expansion draft), so may as well make sure he's happy.


 

i agree. it's not like he's going to be claimed- and as a result, it'll be detrimental if he EVER finds out he was left unprotected.

i mean, i know this is a business, and i know jalen rose knows it's a business, but some of these things have lasting impacts- even the things that don't mean anything.

he won't be claimed. as a result, it would only hurt us to leave him unprotected. it's not like we have anyone else to lose, either.

(imo)

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think that Jalen is smart enough to realize that his monstrous contract is a handicap to the franchise and wouldn't feel slighted by being left unprotected. we don't have many players signed so i don't think we really have to worry about who is protected.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

when is the expansion draft?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why would we want to dump him off? Yes his contract is ugly but say we do leave him unprotected and the Bobcats dont claim him, he wont be very happy with the team.. Second say the Bobcats do take him somehow.. Wow great we have space to sign players but who will come to Toronto? No one.. I rather have Jalen than no one wouldn't you? Since we're most likely going to draft a PG, we should just dump Milt, because of the fact that Mason Jr probably has more potential..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> when is the expansion draft?


A couple of days before the NBA draft.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Leave Alvin unprotected, but really if we leave unprotected , I feel there iss a very slim chance that Charlotte takes eithier b/c of thier saleries.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> when is the expansion draft?




here's the info


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

leave Milt or Lammond unprotected...the first one sucks and the 2nd one is already a disgruntled Raptor so he couldn't be too insulted by being left unprotected


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks guys....I had no idea all that stuff like the lottery and draft happens so soon! I haven't been watching the playoffs (bitter, disgruntled fan?), but now I'm getting excited about the raptors again.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't leave him unprotected. We need his leadership.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

if rose leaves to be unprotected t-mac can opt out and sign with the raptors!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> if rose leaves to be unprotected t-mac can opt out and sign with the raptors!!!


I don't think so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have been wondering though, after Rose's contract comes off the books is there any chance T-mac would sign with d raps


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

what's with all this nonsense.. We need a team.. Not individuals.. By the time Jalen comes off the books we will have to be giving Bosh a Vince-like contract, which means that we'll have to open a lot of space if we don't want history to repeat itself.. Even if we had enough money I wouldn't want T-Mac back in here.. He's not a winner, nor will he ever be..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> I have been wondering though, after Rose's contract comes off the books is there any chance T-mac would sign with d raps


:no: 0 chance


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What is the point of leaving him unprotected? The Bobcats will never even think about taking Jalen Rose in the expansion draft, that would totally paralyze their cap situation.

We should leave Alvin and Lamond unprotected, but I doubt Charlotte would even be willing to take on those nasty contracts.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> We should leave Alvin and Lamond unprotected, but I doubt Charlotte would even be willing to take on those nasty contracts


:yes: :yes:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

How about we protect Vince, Marshall & Bosh.

.

.

.

and that is all!


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

and Moiso.

If he's unprotected Charoltte will take him for sure. 
He will be a big part of the Raps this year.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

they can draft him.. just so that they can make a trade with there 4th pick. to bring in a star calliber player


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm not even sure if we have more than 8 players under contract for next season.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I'm not even sure if we have more than 8 players under contract for next season.


Let's see we have:

Bosh
Vince 
Curry
Marshall
Moiso
Murray
Palacio
Jalen 
Alvin 

we have 9 players under contract (i think) We should protect

Bosh
Vince
Donny
Rose
Curry
Mosio
Palacio 

Now the question is who leave Unprotected Alvin OR Lamond I think Alvin he has a longer contract.

So my final list is:



Bosh
Vince
Donny
Rose
Lamond
Moiso
Curry
Milt
[/list=1]

And alvin Unprotected


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No, Curry's a free agent. I also think Moiso and Palacio are, too. If all those guys are FA, that leaves us with 6 players under contract for next year. I'm right.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> No, Curry's a free agent. I also think Moiso and Palacio are, too. If all those guys are FA, that leaves us with 6 players under contract for next year. I'm right.


No I know Palacio and Moiso sign 2 yrs deal in the last summer abiout Curry I'm not sure


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> No I know Palacio and Moiso sign 2 yrs deal in the last summer abiout Curry I'm not sure


Well Curry is definately a free agent. So I'm still right.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually nevermind. Curry is a free agent, but although he's retired, Montross' contract is still on the books for next year. So yeah we have 9 contracts for next year, but only 8 of active players.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Curry is definately a free agent. *So I'm still right. *


*

Half right 

we have 8 players to protect*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Half right
> ...


Read the first post. I said I don't think we have more than 8 players under contract to protect.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Actually nevermind. Curry is a free agent, but although he's retired, Montross' contract is still on the books for next year. So yeah we have 9 contracts for next year, but only 8 of active players.


montross' contract comes off the books because he hasn't played for 2 years.

i believe we have team options on moiso and palacio. can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> montross' contract comes off the books because he hasn't played for 2 years.
> ...


Question 

So if Grant Hill don't play this year he's out of Magic Books ?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Question
> 
> So if Grant Hill don't play this year he's out of Magic Books ?


Hill's contract status could potentially be changed if he missed this whole season. But the problem with Hill is that he has every intention of returning to the NBA. Unless it is clear that the player cannot return, as is the case with Montross, the contract cannot be terminated. This prevents players/teams from voiding contracts, only to have the players go elsewhere, as a means of bypassing CBA regulations.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Hill's contract status could potentially be changed if he missed this whole season. But the problem with Hill is that he has every intention of returning to the NBA. Unless it is clear that the player cannot return, as is the case with Montross, the contract cannot be terminated. This prevents players/teams from voiding contracts, only to have the players go elsewhere, as a means of bypassing CBA regulations.


thanks 

:worship: to speedy


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe we sould turn this into a "poll"?

*If you were the new Raptors General Manager, would you protect Jalen Rose?*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Maybe we sould turn this into a "poll"?
> 
> *If you were the new Raptors General Manager, would you protect Jalen Rose?*


Yes


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Maybe we sould turn this into a "poll"?
> 
> *If you were the new Raptors General Manager, would you protect Jalen Rose?*


Done


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

Bobcat want rose? give me a break.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

While Jalen is a player you would want to keep around, I don't think you're running too big of a risk by leaving him unprotected.
He's going to make 14.5 mil next season, and he's tied down for another 32.6 over the next 2 years after next season. Thats a pretty big salary for a new franchise.
On the other hand, if left unprotected, he's one of the best talents they could pick up, even with that contract, so its not a stretch that they would be interested in him, but he still may be a bit too pricey for their liking.

At such a high price, you may be able to leave him unprotected and be fine, and then protect someone that may be less expensive and more appealing to the Bobcats.
But I would still protect him if there's no one that fits that bill, better to be safe then sorry.


----------

